# Is phd synergy OK for losing fat?



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi guys.

Need a natural boost to my training and am wondering is the *phd synergy*

any good?

I know it's better than cylclone, but what are your fav flavours?

My main reason for posting is that I am also wondering if it will aid me in weight loss at all? As I am trying to burn up to 1 - 2 stone in fat, and put some muscle on at the same time. Will this product be OK for that?

Cheers all.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, just ordered some. If it's no good I'l just have to work extra hard on the cardio days lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

It's your overall diet and energy expenditure that will dictate fat loss not one supplement.

Eat too much and do too little = get fat


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Just had a look at the product ingredients - Given your aim,use this for PWO only


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers mate.

My calorie intake is around 1800-2000 per day with approx 220g protein, 150g carbs and 50g of fat.

This intake is based on 2 whey shakes per day too.

So would you still say 1 shake per day PWO, or would you replace it for a whey shake I have? As I was intending to keep my existing whey for mixing with porridge and stuff and use this as my main protein supplement?

And also my training at the mo is 2 days weights and 3 days cardio.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd split your carbs mainly between breakfast and PWO with a small amount preworkout.Use the fats at other meals.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers mate, will try to do that but it is hard when working shifts, as one week I train in the mornings and the following week is aftenoons.

But to clarify, this synergy will replace the whey and not put any extra weight on me? unless it's muscle of course lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

daisbuys said:


> Cheers mate, will try to do that but it is hard when working shifts, as one week I train in the mornings and the following week is aftenoons.
> 
> But to clarify, this synergy will replace the whey and not put any extra weight on me? unless it's muscle of course lol.


Of course it might,they are two differing supplements,too many variables to answer.

Whey is predominantly protein with negligible fats and carbs.

Synergy contains simple sugars which are more suited to the PWO enviroment.

IMO you would have been better simply buying a carb source such as malto/dex or WMS and adding it to your whey as required.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

I only wanted it as it has creatine in it. Was originaly going to get cyclone as I heard good reviews about that as in strength gains and a good all in one in general. But then found out it tasted erghhhh, and then found out about synergy.

I will probably just use this for post work out now, and keep the whey for my normal protein intake.


----------

